#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  Two Tourists Brutally Murdered on Koh Tao, One Raped: Police Spark Thailand Manhunt

## snakeeyes

*Two Tourists Brutally Murdered, One Raped:
 Police Spark Thailand Holiday Island Manhunt*


PHUKET: Two tourists have been savagely slaughtered in a murder and rape on a small Thai holiday island where residents are today blocking the pier to prevent the killer or killers escaping.

Details are still emerging but it's known that the bodies of a young British woman and an Irish man were found early today on a beach at Koh Tao, a small island near the full moon party destination of Koh Pangan, in the Gulf of Thailand.

Shocked residents have now blocked the pier at the island to prevent anyone leaving.

The woman was found near-naked on a beach and the man was found nearby, with his head severely battered.

Residents told police there had been a beach party for about 50 people, mostly foreigners, last night that went into the early morning.

Police were scouring the island for signs of the killer or killers.

They believe the young man may have been bludgeoned to death with a rock. The woman was still wearing a white bikini top, with her legs splayed.

One theory is that the killer or killers may have seen the couple on a beach together after the party, and then pounced.

The bodies were found between 4am and 5am.

The murders are likely to have a dramatic impact on tourism to Phangan and nearby Samui. 

Two Tourists Brutally Murdered, One Raped: Police Spark Thailand Holiday Island Manhunt - Phuket Wan

----------


## prawnograph

3 news items; grim story this one.
(Her surname ? more likely Witheridge)
Thai news gives them both as being 24yrs old.


*Western woman found raped killed along with western man on Koh Tao*
September 15, 2014 2:09 pm
*Bodies of unidentified a western woman and a western man were found on a beach on Koh Tao in Surat Thani at 11 am Monday.* 
Both had their head smashed and the woman was apparently raped, police said.
Police and local villagers were still hunting for attackers by checking all boats leaving the tourist-destination island.

*********************

*Two Britons murdered on Koh Tao identified*
September 15, 2014 4:27 pm
*Two Britons founded murdered on Koh Tao in Surat Thani have been identified as Miller William Miller and Hannah Victoria Wither Idge.*

Both were 24 and arrived on the island on August 27 in separate groups. Police said the two met in a party Sunday night before left their groups together and were found killed on the following day.

**************
*Koh Tao on lockdown after brutal murder of 2 British tourists*
Published: 15 Sep 2014 at 15.29

*Police locked down the tourist island of Koh Tao after the semi-naked bodies of two foreign tourists were found brutally murdered there on Monday morning.* 

Reports said that all piers on the popular resort island were closed after police launched an intensive manhunt to find the killers of the victims, both in their early 20s.

Police said no identification was found on the bodies. They were believed to be British. Police had not yet notified their next of kin.

Police sources said the bodies were found stripped near their budget bungalow on Sai Ree Beach on the Surat Thani island popular for its full-moon parties and scuba diving.

Police suspect that the woman, whose skirt was hiked up to her waist and t-shirt pulled up, was also raped. She had a large wound on her face.

Four metres away, the male victim was found naked on his back with a wound caused by a blunt blow to the back of his head. A pair of shorts, a T-shirt and a denim skirt were found nearby.

About 50 metres from the victims, police found a blood-covered hoe, suspected to be the murder weapon, Thai media reported.

"They were murdered and found naked on the beach. Police were informed at 6.30am," local police official Jakkrapan Kaewkhao told AFP. Local media reported they had probably been slain between 4am and 5am.

Local media also reported that residents told police there had been a beach party for about 50 people, mostly foreigners, on Sunday night that went into the early morning. Police were searching for witnesses and were yet to identify a suspect or motive, Mr Jakkrapan added.

The double-murder has sent shockwaves through the island, popular for its full-moon parties and scuba diving.

"It was the first time this has happened on the island, I have never seen anything like this," said an employee at the seaside resort where they were staying.

----------


## Necron99

*English woman found raped and murdered next to body of Irish friend in Thailand*


The man and woman were found on a beach on the island of Koh Tao in the early hours of this morning


An English woman has been raped and murdered on a Thai beach.

She was found alongside the body of an Irish male friend on the island of Koh Tao in the early hours of this morning, near the popular Full Moon party destination Koh Panga.



The Irish man is thought to have suffered a serious head injury, with Thai media saying he may have been beaten to death with a rock.

The woman was found wearing just her bikini top.

Detectives have begun an investigation, the beach has been closed, and residents are reported to have blocked off the local dock but it's thought those responsible may have already fled.

The bodies were found between 4am and 5am after a beach party attended by around 50 people had continued late into the night.

In a statement, the Foreign Office said: We are aware of the deaths of two British nationals on September 15 on the island of Koh Tao in the Gulf of Thailand.

"The embassy is urgently seeking information from the local authorities and consular staff are ready to provide assistance to the friends and family at this tragic time."



English woman found raped and murdered next to body of Irish friend in Thailand - Mirror Online

----------


## ltnt

Sad one for sure.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Land of smiles eh? Hmm

----------


## harrybarracuda

Should have the parents texting their kids like mad to stay away from Full Moon parties.

Probably won't have much effect on the kids.

----------


## patsycat

Very sad.  RIP.

----------


## harrybarracuda

My guess is they'll catch a couple of Burmese slaves and do them for it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Somebody will get 'caught' quickly and be offered up......can't cut into that tourist revenue.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm guessing this would be her; it's an unusual name and narrowed down to Norfolk. She looks a pretty, free-spirited young lady.

What a fucking shame.

https://www.facebook.com/hwitheridge

----------


## harrybarracuda

FFS.....




> The young woman’s throat had reportedly been cut while the man had suffered a cutting wound on the back of his head. Some of the pair’s clothes were located nearby, as was a hoe, which police believe was used in the murder.
> 
> “The man was chopped in the back and on the side of his head, while the woman was chopped in her face,” police chief Prachum Ruangthong told the Associated Press. “It’s very gruesome.”

----------


## Seekingasylum

Scarcely a month goes by without some incident or other. It really is about time some meaningful caveats about Thailand are published by the embassies.

Thailand is a very dangerous country with a high mortality rate among road users and victims of violent crime. Tourists are frequently the target of concerted scams, sharp practice and opportunist petty crime building a culture that they are fair game.

Their society is essentially populated by a majority of ill educated, uncultured, brutish and quite stupid people beyond any civilisation that is not inculcated by fear, intimidation and coercion.

Tourists should be advised that on no account in this country should they leave themselves in vulnerable positions where they are alone or not in a group. 

Predatory animals lurk almost anywhere and are only too anxious to pounce when the opportunity arises. 

Policing in this country is essentially reactive and not a threat to those who yield to the temptation of opportunist crime.

The other factor not usually encountered by tourists or strangers to this country's culture is the deficiency in the average Thai's thinking whereby they cannot consider the consequences of their actions that may inhibit their animal instincts. In short, any number  will kill or rape if they have a mind to and are sufficiently aroused.

----------


## flyfisher davis

"a dramatic impact on tourism"....Yeah...Fuck the family and friends, just worry about your fucking tourism money...BASTARDS...! :kma:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Today the residents of Ko Tao blocked the escape routes - that should tell you a lot.

Today the UK moderate Muslims demanded Cameron start calling IS (Islamic State) the NIS (non-islamic state).
That should tell you something too.

One, or more likely a couple of broken machines on the island will be dead within weeks - and rightly so.

----------


## buriramboy

> My guess is they'll catch a couple of Burmese slaves and do them for it.


I wouldn't rule out the police calling it a double suicide.

----------


## DBell

Burmese fisherman not been found guilty yet?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

post #10.

The pair, believed to be a 23-year-old woman from Great Yarmouth, Norfolk and a 24-year-old man from Jersey in the Channel Islands, were naked and had deep head wounds, police said.

Naked British Tourists Found Dead On Beach In Thailand

----------


## Storekeeper

There are some seriously fucked up people in the world. Feel so sorry for these two young people who had a lot of life left to live. 

RIP ...

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Scarcely a month goes by without some incident or other. It really is about time some meaningful caveats about Thailand are published by the embassies.
> 
> Thailand is a very dangerous country with a high mortality rate among road users and victims of violent crime. Tourists are frequently the target of concerted scams, sharp practice and opportunist petty crime building a culture that they are fair game.
> 
> Their society is essentially populated by a majority of ill educated, uncultured, brutish and quite stupid people beyond any civilisation that is not inculcated by fear, intimidation and coercion.
> 
> Tourists should be advised that on no account in this country should they leave themselves in vulnerable positions where they are alone or not in a group. 
> 
> Predatory animals lurk almost anywhere and are only too anxious to pounce when the opportunity arises. 
> ...


Didn't you realise this though before you made a decision to live permanently there, a  big life commitment? If you didn't (and you're a smart guy for a Teakdoor member), can't you see how young backpackers also make the same oversight.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hmmmmm.




> Murder probe launched after two Brits killed in Thailand
> 
> A murder investigation is underway after the bodies of two British party-goers were found on a beach at an island resort in Thailand.
> 
> The pair were thought to have attended a beach party on Koh Tao - an area popular with tourists and scuba-divers.
> 
> The victims were a 23-year-old woman from Great Yarmouth, Norfolk, and a 24-year-old man from Jersey, in the Channel Islands, according to the Thai authorities.
> 
> *Police want to talk to a British man in connection with the deaths, ITV News understands.*


Thai police seek British man for questioning - ITV News

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Well, all sorted then.....The deceased had a British friend, and he left the island on the morning ferry. Thus, no Thai or Burmese were involved. Friendly fire as it were...so, safe for tourists in LOS.

----------


## nidhogg

> There are some seriously fucked up people in the world. Feel so sorry for these two young people who had a lot of life left to live. 
> 
> RIP ...


Indeed.  One of the few sensible posts on this thread.  Sad fact is, this stuff happens all over the world.
RIP.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Didn't you realise this though before you made a decision to live permanently there, a  big life commitment? If you didn't (and you're a smart guy for a Teakdoor member), can't you see how young backpackers also make the same oversight.


Of course I was aware of their propensity for senseless savagery before settling again. Christ man, I'm married to one!

----------


## yortyiam

RIP to both. Smacks of drug and or alcohol fuelled attack. Bastard bloody cowardice.

----------


## nidhogg

> RIP to both. Smacks of drug and or alcohol fuelled attack. Bastard bloody cowardice.


i would think the two were "getting it on", and somebody (or somebodies) saw and "interrupted"..(sorry, can't think of a better word).

----------


## Luigi

the original police chief that was transferred the day after arresting Mon and implicating Nomsod reminds me of The Wire.


_"Why were you demoted and transferred here?"

"Police work"._

----------


## Luigi

Does the trial continue this week? Or when does it reconvene?

----------


## Nokturnal

^ 22nd September.  Two or three more days for the defense I believe.

----------


## Nokturnal

> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> 
> Quite literally the ONLY evidence the prosecution has at all is the word of corrupt police officials that they used to have a DNA match found on the body of one of the victims. Of course once asked to produce this DNA evidence in court it was all used up.
> 
> 
> My understanding is that if there is only a small amount of DNA prior to being tested, it is amplified by means of the polymerase chain reaction. This is more or less _the same as cloning_ it. Therefore it is not possible for there to be none left....if it was tested properly.
> 
> 
> BTW, wasn't there something early on about the two victims having been in an argument of some kind in a bar, earlier in the night ? Anything ever eventuate about that ?


Nope one of many things police "didn't check". This group of cops have never been investigating just focusing on the sample they supposedly took from the girl.  The first cops were all over the right guys.

----------


## Luigi

> ^ 22nd September.  Two or three more days for the defense I believe.


Then I think the panel of 3 judges are due to give their verdict in November?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

When police in Thailand Interview suspects for alleged crimes are they recorded,make a video of the questioning.?

If they do have the police submitted the Audio,videos  of the confessions to the courts.?

I've not heard anything.

Seems they do video interrogations here's one of the guy who raped the 13yr old, on the train,though not heard anything of a video in this case.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Latest..

It's exactly a year since the murder of David Miller.

The 24-year-old Jerseyman was found dead alongside fellow traveller Hannah Witheridge on the island of Koh Tao in September last year.

To mark the anniversary his family have released a statement.

In it they say they have commissioned a bench to be placed in his memory between Plemont and Grosnez later this month.

They added their thoughts are also with everyone who was affected by David's death.
One year ago today our son David Miller was cruelly murdered on a beach in Thailand. Our lives were destroyed on that tragic day. Today, a full year on, our daily thoughts are still with David, a unique and wonderful man. Our thoughts are also with everyone who was affected by this: his family, friends, and especially Jessy Howorth and Chris Ware.

Many of David's friends have come together to help us commission a small memorial later this month on the north coast of Jersey to his memory. With the help of the TTS department of the States of Jersey we have found a quiet place looking towards Plemont Bay. This is a beautiful and untamed spot and seems particularly fitting as a place to remember our Dave.

Andrew Garton, an extremely talented local craftsman, who lives just yards from our home, is fashioning a simple seat out of a plank of oak from a tree that fell in the great storm of 1987. This tree was another tower of Jersey strength brought crashing down before its time.

We hope Dave's bench, which you will soon be able to find between Plemont and Gronez on the coastal path, will become a popular and uplifting place to sit and remember how lucky we are to live in such a beautiful place as Jersey and to find room in our hearts to forgive the thoughtless fools who perpetrate crime. A place to sit and remember that life is best enjoyed by having consideration for others. A place where Dave's spirit and love of life may be with you.

– IAN, SUE & MICHAEL MILLER
Last updated Tue 15 Sep 2015

David Miller's family release statement a year on | Channel - ITV News

I would like to see the bench placed on Koh Tao! How long would it last?

----------


## Kurgen

> I would like to see the bench placed on Koh Tao! How long would it last?


I've got the feeling it will be relocated to a taxi rank within a week.

----------


## bababags

I see that Drummond's site posted some news on this yesterday and then retracted it.

Anyone know what it said?

----------


## Chittychangchang

^KOH TAO MURDERS: ‘SEARCHING FOR THE TRUTH'
Thursday, September 17, 2015 1
Article removed



Yesterday in this slot we published the views of an online publisher in the Samui archipelago with 18 years experience in the islands on the murders of Hannah Witheridge and David Miller on Koh Tao.

The publisher has been in contact and asked for removal of this article on the grounds that the comments were 'private thoughts' published to 'friends' on Facebook.

Accordingly the story has been removed.

I have seen the article or something very similar before somewhere???

----------


## thailazer

> I see that Drummond's site posted some news on this yesterday and then retracted it.
> 
> Anyone know what it said?


The heading is below.   

"The editor of the Koh Samui Times, who used to live on Koh Tao, claims searching for the truth behind the murders of Hannah Witheridge nearly cost her life."

Nothing earth-shattering in the article but more proof that the cover up is strong.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

We have to rely on An Aussie, for the defence team,shameful British.

Forensic team to testify in Koh Tao trial

Aust expert among defence witnesses

Officials from the Central Institute of Forensic Science (CIFS) will testify today in the defence of two Myanmar suspects who stand accused of murdering two British tourists in Koh Tao.

Khunying Porntip Rojanasunan, director general of the CIFS, said yesterday three CIFS members would testify because they took part in the process of DNA testing and physical examination of the defendants. 

"Two of them are doctors and the other is a lab technician," she said. 

The CIFS team found that the DNA on the hoe - believed to have been the murder weapon - does not belong to the two Myanmar nationals who are standing trial. 

The chief judge had allowed Porntip to retest the hoe at the request of defence lawyers, who are working pro-bono on behalf of the 22-year-old bar workers, Zaw Lin and Wai Phyo.

The Koh Samui Provincial Court is looking into the high-profile case after public prosecutors arraigned the two Myanmar migrant workers for the murders. 

The murders took place in September last year on Koh Tao, Surat Thani province. 

Following weeks of investigations and DNA tests, police arrested and charged the two Myanmar suspects. 

Despite initially confessing to |the murders, the two defendents now insist they are innocent and that they had been forced into confessing. 

Nakhon Chomphuchat, a lawyer for the defendants, yesterday revealed that a DNA-collection expert from Australia would testify in court tomorrow. 

Thai police and public prosecutors have used DNA test results as incriminating evidence against the two Myanmar workers, saying that the DNA found on the female victim's body matched those of the two defendants. 

"But we also have to focus on whether the DNA collection is in line with international standards, to begin with," Nakhon said. 

On Thursday, members of the National Human Rights Commission and the Lawyers Council of Thailand will testify in court about the human-rights issues surrounding the treatment of the defendants, he said. 

"On Friday, we will also have testimony from three witnesses from the Myanmar Embassy," Nakhon said. 

He said one of the embassy officials would be an interpreter so as to make clear how the communication barrier and the prejudices of an interpreter could affect the investigation. 

Police are accused of using an interpreter from an ethnic group that was unfriendly towards the group to which the two defendants belong. 

A highly-placed source yesterday said that although the court would finish listening to witnesses this week, the court would likely take a long time before concluding this case. 

"The court will need time to examine further evidence," it said.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Taken from Andy Hall Twitter.

Day 16 Koh Tao murder trial continues 2mrw, Samui http://Court.Expert  defense witnesses on DNA, torture wounds, crime scene investigation

follow the day as it happens.

https://twitter.com/Atomicalandy?ref...Ctwgr%5Eauthor

----------


## chassamui

> We have to rely on An Aussie, for the defence team,shameful British.


A rather odd statement Jack. Why would the British be ashamed to defend the 2 Burmese lads falsely accused of murdering British nationals?
Andy Hall is a Brit yes? Which western nation of impeccable forensics is closer to Thailand?
Simple geography question.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Chas possibly the same as no Brit info from police and the Brit witnesses that were there friends haven't came forward.

----------


## chassamui

> Chas possibly the same as no Brit info from police and the Brit witnesses that were there friends haven't came forward.


Different subject mate. 
The Brits, apart from Andy Hall and a Samui journo, have no interest in defending the Burmese, guilty or not. Oz is closer for reliable forensics. Simples

The 'Shamefull British" comment is therefore rather odd.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Not at all if the Brit authorities were interested in justice they would of helped the defence team ,and sent a forensics expert.

you have your view, and i have mine.

----------


## Latindancer

Apart from Australia having top-notch forensics, justice has to be _seen_ to be done, and an Aussie forensic expert is seen as not yet involved in any of the crap.

----------


## chassamui

> Not at all if the Brit authorities were interested in justice they would of helped the defence team ,and sent a forensics expert.


No such invitation was issued. The days are long gone when the UK could bully its way into the affairs of another sovereign nation.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

No one has mentioned Bullying another nation.

----------


## chassamui

> No one has mentioned Bullying another nation.


You suggested the Brits shoukd send a forensics expert in uninvited. That is not how diplomacy works Jack.

----------


## baldrick

> Oz is closer for reliable forensics


er .. singapore

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

witnesses don't need to be invited.




> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> No one has mentioned Bullying another nation.
> 
> 
> You suggested the Brits shoukd send a forensics expert in uninvited. That is not how diplomacy works Jack.

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> Oz is closer for reliable forensics
> 
> 
> er .. singapore


 .... is even closer.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Burmese men defence lawyers challenge Thai police to revise murder theory after victims’ DNA found on murder weapon

Defence lawyers representing the two Burmese men accused of raping and killing Norfolk student Hannah Witheridge in Koh Tao last September have challenged Thai police to revise their theory of the murders, after only the victims’ DNA was found on the murder weapon.

A court ordered DNA retest of crucial evidence mid-trial found no DNA from the two accused killers on a garden hoe which is alleged to be the murder weapon.

Forensic Science Officer Worawee Waiyawuth, from the Central Institute of Forensic Science (CIFS) in Bangkok, which was charged with the re-testing, said their laboratory found most of the DNA on the handle of the hoe came from Ms Witheridge.

“She had obviously held the hoe for some time. Her DNA traces, which were not blood, were taken from the handle. Her blood was on the blade,” said Mr Waiyawuth.

A full DNA profile for David Miller, a 24 year-old graduate from Jersey, who was with Ms Witheridge when both were bludgeoned to death on Sairee Beach on the island of Koh Tao, was also found on the handle of the hoe, along with a partial profile for another unidentified male.

“Could it be that David Miller was the one to use the hoe?” asked lead defence lawyer Nakhon Chomphuchat following the court session. “We do not believe this to be the case, as then he would become the suspect. But the investigator should find the answer because this is a new story that is very, very interesting. Another important issue is that the police could not find the DNA before.”

Thai police claimed there were no fingerprints on the hoe, and it was never tested by them for DNA.

In a series of re-enactments organised by the Royal Thai Police the diminutive defendants, from Myanmar, who are both 22 years-old, demonstrated how they had viciously attacked their victims with the garden hoe. Later they both retracted their confessions claiming to have been tortured. Neither said they were wearing gloves during their confessions.

Mr Waiyawuth said that a quarter of the indicators from one of the suspects matched the partial profile but that did not mean he could be included as a suspect. DNA experts agree that DNA profiling demands a 99.9999% accurate match.

A sandal and a bag found at the scene were also retested but did not yield any traces of the defendants’ DNA.

Defence lawyers have repeatedly challenged the prosecution to submit the clothing Ms Witheridge was seen to still be wearing in murder scene photographs for DNA testing.

“The clothes on Hannah’s body are very important evidence that should have been tested to determine whether there was DNA on them. But the investigator chose not to submit this, the reason we will never know,” said Mr Chomphuchat.

Sue and Tony Witheridge, Ms Witheridge’s mother and father, as well as her siblings and their partners, have returned to Thailand to be present in the final days of the trial, which is due to conclude this week.

They sat just metres away from the two men accused of killing their loved one. In July, Ms Witheridge’s father and brother had left the court in visible distress as the circumstances of the murders were discussed in graphic detail.

In a statement released last week, on the first anniversary of her death, Ms Witheridge’s family said their daughter had been “taken from us in the most horrific way possible” and it had been “an indescribably impossible time.”

The trial continues.
Burmese men defence lawyers challenge Thai police to revise murder theory after victims? DNA found on murder weapon - Crime - Eastern Daily Press

----------


## blue

I still think the Burmese were  very involved or know more that they are saying, they won't admit it till the last minute, wait and see..


lets get back to the phone , I'll remind you 
that's the one belonging David  , found tossed away near the  2 Burmese mens home.
how do you explain this inconvenient incriminating evidence away  ?

They say one one hand they were  'legless'  drunk  and could not remember what happened that night , but then  contradict that and  say they recalled finding  the phone on the beach, but away from the murder spot and taking it home...




> Wei Phyo, one of the two Burmese men charged with killing Mr Miller  and fellow British tourist Hannah Witheridge, had admitted finding a  phone on the beach on the night of the murder.
>  								 							 							 								 							 						 							 								 									He (Wei Phyo) said he picked it out of the sand some distance from the  murder scene and took it home but he could not open it as it was locked  with a passcode.
>  								 							 							 								 							 						 							 								 									"The next day we heard about the murders and we were worried it might belong to someone involved," he told the court.


If that's true why didn't he give the evidence to the police ? to help solve the case.
instead  




> "My friend smashed up the phone and threw it into the undergrowth behind our hut.


"

charming pair ......

British Family Intervenes In Thai Murders Trial

----------


## Latindancer

> If that's true why didn't he give the evidence to the police ?


Perhaps because technically, they were illegal workers ?

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I still think the Burmese were  very involved or know more that they are saying, they won't admit it till the last minute, wait and see..


Why would you think that ,Blue?

Is it because you are stupid.

----------


## thailazer

Over a hundred thousand signatures already!   

https://www.change.org/p/david-camer...m_medium=email

----------


## lob

> Over a hundred thousand signatures already!   
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/david-camer...m_medium=email


can we get this in english

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> I still think the Burmese were  very involved or know more that they are saying, they won't admit it till the last minute, wait and see..
> 
> 
> Why would you think that ,Blue?
> 
> Is it because you are stupid.


That certainly is one reason, LC . . . 





> Thai people, become a real honorable people
> Forget money,
> forget all the lies
> forget all the corruption
> forget hisos, forget lowsos,
> become real people
> and become a real country
> This is a beginning for you.
> Your budha waits you and asks you for this


 :Confused:    Totally missing this one

----------


## PeeCoffee

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Haiku

----------


## panama hat

A very long haiku . . . but worth admiration for effort

----------


## blue

I wonder if  the 2 convicted killers will write a poem confessing their guilt ( and naming  any others involved ) at the last minuet?
might I suggest  a Ballard

 Historians no doubt will heap praise  Teakdoor
 for having a member who  bravely stood alone against the world tide of PC propaganda and called it right...

----------


## terry57

^

You are certainly entitled to your Opinion Blue. 

The Teakdoor lawyers are often proved wrong. 

Myself, I do not know, I was not there so do not pass Judgement.

----------


## Troy

It's not the first time a couple of innocents have been executed to cover the truth...and it won't be the last time.

Wrong place at the wrong time.

----------


## terry57

^

I suppose we could talk about the many executions in America that have been proved to be wrong or the weekly mass murders carried out by their own citizens.  

Then there is the on going shit fight about pigs killing innocent punters.

It's all relevant innit, Thailand pales in comparison to the shit going down in America. 

Some punters may not like that but it's certainly true.

----------


## blue

> It's not the first time a couple of innocents have been executed to cover the truth...and it won't be the last time.
> 
> Wrong place at the wrong time.



They got caught and  are trying weasel out of it, aided by guilty liberals.

hopefully they will soon be in the right place at the right time

----------


## Latindancer

> I still think the Burmese were  very involved or know more that they are saying,



Involved ? Yes...it's possible that they were telling the truth in that they found a phone and kept it because it was worth about as much as they'd make in a couple of months. Then threw it away in frustration because it was locked.

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> I still think the Burmese were  very involved or know more that they are saying,
> 
> 
> 
> Involved ? Yes...it's possible that they were telling the truth in that they found a phone and kept it because it was worth about as much as they'd make in a couple of months. Then threw it away in frustration because it was locked.


Rather unlikely they get done raping and bashing in a human head and then say, "Hey,  there's a phone."   Don't understand why people don't buy what they said.

Looks like the pressure is still up at the border.

https://www.facebook.com/hlaingb/vid...4384068632886/

----------


## blue

I don't buy it because they said they were too drunk to remember the night . 
then said  they knew exactly where they found the phone., conveniently away from the murder scene 

Plenty of stories of poor taxi  Thai drivers handing valuables, even money, in

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I suppose if your getting tortured your more than likely to admit to anything. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Just out of interest was the Burmese roti translater in court and did he take the witness stand.

Did i miss his evidence.?

----------


## Dapper

> lets get back to the phone , I'll remind you 
> that's the one belonging David  , found tossed away near the  2 Burmese mens home.
> how do you explain this inconvenient incriminating evidence away  ?
> 
> They say one one hand they were  'legless'  drunk  and could not remember what happened that night , but then  contradict that and  say they recalled finding  the phone on the beach, but away from the murder spot and taking it home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could easily have been planted by someone. Clever pre-conceived pre planning?
Realistic scenario and confession?

They showed no remorse. Heartless, or ground down and resigned to their fate?

No way would big families protect low level workers for a murder charge.

A lot of unreasonable things done by many people that day which were documented on social media.

----------


## Chittychangchang

The speech outside the courthouse by David's brother was pre-prepared?

Maybe he was privy to the cctv footage from inside and outside the AC bar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lantern

Interesting what was going on in the days before the two Burmese were arrested.

One tourist  murder suspect now arrested, another on the run  - Thai PBS English News

----------


## Baas Babelaas

This Blue fellow definitely has something against the Burmese. Had his bummy pillaged by one?

----------


## panama hat

> This Blue fellow definitely has something against the Burmese. Had his bummy pillaged by one?


Just like you do with the Chinese, does the premise stand that you've been knee-trembled by Tan, Wong, Chew in some alley once too often?

----------


## boloa

> Interesting what was going on in the days before the two Burmese were arrested.
> 
> One tourist[at] murder suspect now arrested, another on the run[at] - Thai PBS English News


They also preempted some of the questions that would be asked laster.....how strange  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> The southern police chief also assured the public that there was no arrest of scapegoats in this murder case as it now is a focal attention of the world.

----------


## Seekingasylum

In all the smoke and mirrors of this case it is easy to overlook the obvious and this crime is perhaps the best example of that.

To rape and kill in such brutal and savage circumstances a woman and her male companion , both of whom were in fine physical condition and in their prime of life, on a desert island beach surrounded by development, without fear of being apprehended, or indeed even being witnessed, would require superior physical force and a confidence that it could be exercised with impunity.

Two, slightly built, newly post adolescent Burmese migrant workers conditioned to a role of habitual subservience and most likely intoxicated, by themselves, were not capable of such an act. The mechanics in subduing these two victims, committing a rape and then slaughtering them including dragging the male to the water's edge to drown are such that they could not have been executed by just the two of them.

No, it is blindingly obvious to any law enforcement officer of competence that this murder  and rape was committed by at least three, or probably more like four, men of considerable physical prowess who considered themselves inviolate. The sheer horror of the violence inflicted by the murderers indicates motives beyond the rational and clearly involved an arrogant contempt for human life one usually expects to see only exhibited by psychopaths or those applying a punishment provoked by an inexplicable and explosive rage.

No matter how one considers it, these two Burmese boys simply do not fit the profile, either physically or mentally, and, taking into account the lack of any evidence other than the flimsily circumstantial, one therefore cannot easily accept they were guilty.

----------


## soibeer

And it appears there is only 1 monkey in the entire world that thinks the 2 Burmese boys are guilty.

----------


## Lantern

Thailand is fast becoming the laughing stock of the rest of the world.
They are so insular they can't even see it.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

> Thailand is fast becoming the laughing stock of the rest of the world.
> They are so insular they can't even see it.


Already is, to people who look beyond the facade.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Thailand is fast becoming the laughing stock of the rest of the world.
> They are so insular they can't even see it.


Agreed.

And it has also become IMO, creepy, in a sinister way.

It does not (usually) affect foreigners of course, but it makes one wonder where LOS will be headed soon.

----------


## Latindancer

> Thailand is fast becoming the laughing stock of the rest of the world.
> They are so insular they can't even see it.


Lots of room to move yet. They're nowhere near China.

----------


## thailazer

Any news on the shark tooth ring guy?   His ring fits David's wounds perfectly.

----------


## Latindancer

Yes, it's really odd how some investigator DIDN'T think : "gee....look at those funny little puncture marks"....

One very telling and incontrovertible piece of evidence : the actual punctures on a dead body.

----------


## patsycat

What about that guy Shaun Whoever - he was whisked off pretty quick and changed his name.

----------


## Latindancer

Yeah....that was an odd twist. He was a bit of an odd character and clammed up. But I'm sure the UK police interviewed him and winkled a certain amount of truth from him.....unless he's a nutter (which may well be the case).

----------


## Agent_Smith

Can't believe the victim's family is going along with this.  Gotta be something behind the scenes to make them play along with this sad little dog and pony show.  Just naive, or perhaps just being well taken of during their stay in the Land of Subterfuge?

----------


## blue

They have had their son / daughter killed .
Two, or of all the killers are awaiting their punishment.

Do you have any update or are  just making crass comments ?

----------


## Agent_Smith

^Yes, I have an update:

You're a twat if you think that kangaroo court has prosecuted the actual killers.  

Crass enough for ya?

----------


## blue

^ they have at least 2 of them 

''Agent_Smith    you mean the phone found on the scene, then lost, then found in the Burmese' possession? Right, case closed.''

No try and keep up .
I mean the iphone  belonging to David Miller that was found in the bushes near the home of the Burmese.
The Burmese admitted finding it and  throwing it there (this is after claiming they were too drunk to remember what happened that night,)   they miraculously claim to remember  finding the phone  on the beach  but away from the murder spot,  whilst on their way back from an improbable middle of the night swim,  and  never retracted this and said it in court.
the only doubt was proving it was Davids phone , which his father was able to do.




> In a dramatic twist in the final hours of the trial in Thailand, the prosecution received information from the Thai Embassy in London suggesting that a phone found near the lodgings of one of the accused Burmese migrant workers belonged to Mr Miller.
> 
> Mr Miller's family claimed to have secured the identifying number of their son's phone and passed it to the Thai Embassy, after there was conflicting testimony as to whether the British authorities had helped the prosecution confirm ownership.
> 
> To do so would have been in contravention of the British government's stand not to assist cases which could lead to the death penalty.
> 
> Wei Phyo, one of the two Burmese men charged with killing Mr Miller and fellow British tourist Hannah Witheridge, had admitted finding a phone on the beach on the night of the murder.
> 
> He said he picked it out of the sand some distance from the murder scene and took it home but he could not open it as it was locked with a passcode.
> ...


British Family Intervenes In Thai Murders Trial

but you are right the case is closed
 hopefully the 2 killers are going to get justice soon,

----------


## DJ Pat

I met an educated Thai guy whose opinion was ''why many farang think they innocent? they _must_ be guilty''

Quite an intelligent conclusion I thought, I assumed he'd read all opinions and angles and seen the interviews
Maybe he had.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ How "educated" was he?...

----------


## Agent_Smith

> I mean the iphone belonging to David Miller that was found in the bushes near the home of the Burmese.


I don't remember reading that, but I'll take your word for it - since I don't want to go back a hundred and forty odd pages to look for it.

At any rate, finding a phone near a murder scene is hardly convincing evidence that one committed a murder.

What about the fact that there was no physical evidence (other than a cigarette butt found nearby) linking them to the crime, i.e., blood, semen?

No eyewitnesses.  No motive. No CCTV. Nothing.

And yet, the actual guy(s) who did murder them had many of those links - but they are protected by island politics, and the Thai propensity to find easy scapegoats.

Perhaps you find it too taxing to question authority, just let things be; you know, because you've got no stake in these guy's outcome.  They were just unlucky enough to be in the wrong place at the right time for a good old fashioned Thai lynching.  What difference does it make to you, anyway?  None at all.

So go ahead and accept the courts version of events, even though it has more holes in it than a busted colander, because - Hey! - it's not you being framed. Right?

I sincerely hope you're never falsely accused (and tortured) of anything so heinous and have to go through what these guys have.

But take heart, if something like that happens to you in Thailand maybe some one will speak out for you on your behalf.

----------


## BobR

> I met an educated Thai guy whose opinion was ''why many farang think they innocent? they _must_ be guilty''
> 
> Quite an intelligent conclusion I thought, I assumed he'd read all opinions and angles and seen the interviews
> Maybe he had.


Just like Blue has.  Sadly this thing is so botched up now, we'll never know for certain who did it.  I'd say 50/50 on whether the accused are factually guilty or not and there's not much likely to change that.

----------


## DJ Pat

> ^ How "educated" was he?...


He's was an A&R scout for Grammy, now he's freelance.
Studied at Bath University, business management

You can take a Thai out of Thailand, but you can't......

----------


## Norton

> we'll never know for certain who did it


An outcome that the "Thai justice system" depends on. Quickly arrest, convict and punish someone guilty or not.

Job done and soon will no longer be front page news and forgotten.

----------


## terry57

^

Certainly was forgotten after the first week.

The world knows Thailand is corrupt shit hole and a world class trial can never ever be expected here. 

Hence the only avenue of attack is to avoid conflict at all costs.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, Colin Vard went looking for conflict? 

Innocence is no bar to misfortune at the hands of corrupted authority and other criminals in this place Terry. 

If it suits someone's purpose, intentional or otherwise, you are as vulnerable in this country to injustice as your testicles might be hanging over a shallow snake pit.

----------


## Fluke

> I mean the iphone  belonging to David Miller that was found in the bushes near the home of the Burmese.
> The Burmese admitted finding it and  throwing it there (this is after claiming they were too drunk to remember what happened that night,)


  If the two Burmese guys where aware that the phone could be connected to the murder and they thus tried to dispose of it, they then wouldnt have bought it home with them in the first place .
   Walking along the beach and finding a phone , picking it up and keeping it in understandably, but killing someone, taking their phone and then trying to dispose of it the next day just doesnt make sense .
   Why would they take it home in the first place if they knew that it would connect them to the murders

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> I mean the iphone  belonging to David Miller that was found in the bushes near the home of the Burmese.
> The Burmese admitted finding it and  throwing it there (this is after claiming they were too drunk to remember what happened that night,)
> 
> 
>   If the two Burmese guys where aware that the phone could be connected to the murder and they thus tried to dispose of it, they then wouldnt have bought it home with them in the first place .
>    Walking along the beach and finding a phone , picking it up and keeping it in understandably, but killing someone, taking their phone and then trying to dispose of it the next day just doesnt make sense .
>    Why would they take it home in the first place if they knew that it would connect them to the murders


Because they were, to use there own words 'legless drunk'?

Well hearing the phone may be part of the murder and  then leaving it in the bushes in their garden  doesn't make sense either , as does not fleeing the island .

My guess is that that either  they were part of a gang, and were told  something like ''everything is covered - we have paid the police off, don't worry etc''
or
they are just thick and uneducated as shit.

Either way they had some part in it, and know  something more, so fuck them .

Asians going for a middle of the night swim for joy  ? bullshit  - have you ever seen that ?
more like to get cleaned up after the murder

As confucius might have said:

When many big mouth  politically correct  farang  shout INNOCENT - good CSI detective  think guilty.

----------


## terry57

> Err, Colin Vard went looking for conflict? 
> 
> Innocence is no bar to misfortune at the hands of corrupted authority and other criminals in this place Terry.



Colin Vard was a filthy rich foreign tool, he bought up half of Phuket and expected to live happily ever after.

He also apparently spent all his money here without stashing some away overseas just in case he was fuked over here.

He was fuked over here and we all know his story.

Dumb fuk full stop.

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> 
> I mean the iphone  belonging to David Miller that was found in the bushes near the home of the Burmese.
> The Burmese admitted finding it and  throwing it there (this is after claiming they were too drunk to remember what happened that night,)
> 
> 
>   If the two Burmese guys where aware that the phone could be connected to the murder and they thus tried to dispose of it, they then wouldnt have bought it home with them in the first place .
>    Walking along the beach and finding a phone , picking it up and keeping it in understandably, but killing someone, taking their phone and then trying to dispose of it the next day just doesnt make sense .
>    Why would they take it home in the first place if they knew that it would connect them to the murders


They stated they did not hear of the murders until the next day, and then became afraid it might be connected and disposed of it.

----------


## Joe 90

Getting a lot of good reviews..

THE CURSE OF THE TURTLE: The True Story Of Thailand's "Backpacker Murders" by Suzanne Buchanan

----------


## misskit

Ordered on kindle. Thanks for that.

----------


## baldrick

Suzanne Buchanan Exposes The Sinister Truth Behind "The Backpacker Murders" and Thailand's Mafia In New True Crime THE CURSE OF THE TURTLE • WildBlue Press

I had been hoping to find an epub of this book - I do not do kindle

----------


## misskit

Kindle was all I could find besides a real book. I have a kindle app on my iPad. Paid $6.99 for it on Amazon.

----------


## thailazer

> Kindle was all I could find besides a real book. I have a kindle app on my iPad. Paid $6.99 for it on Amazon.


I have converted completely over to Kindle.  Felt awkward with the first book and I was a nay-sayer for quite a while. Now, I could not live without the Kindle.  I soon as I see a book I want, I download it or buy it and it is there in my library.  Really great for travel and for bed-time reading as it is so light.

At any rate.....  The book sure makes Andy Hall look like a tool.  I know he has helped migrant workers a great deal, but his contribution to the two Burmese boys falsely locked up was negative.

EDIT:  Just saw this 3 part series posted....

----------

